

Leak-o-nomy: The Economy of Wikileaks - metamemetics
http://stefanmey.wordpress.com/2010/01/04/leak-o-nomy-the-economy-of-wikileaks/

======
metamemetics
April 5th is tomorrow, get ready for some predator drone on civilian action at
the national press club. <http://twitter.com/wikileaks>

